# DUDE



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

My red tegu overheated due to a blown thermostat 
*gutted*


----------



## jackmorris (Oct 13, 2006)

sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bummer dude, thats well harsh


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Not a great start to the year mate, really sorry for you.. He was well nice too..


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

unfortunatly it gets worse,i think i may have lost more.
****ing nightmare!


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

noooo, who?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Sleep Well Little Dude (even if you did tail whip me at every giving chance!) 

xxxxxx


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.microclimate.co.uk/B2ins.htm

Hopefully for you,there is a 1 year guarantee.If you take pictures of the poor Tegu ,the stat and the viv,you may get money back.Look at the site for their addy and conditions of guarantee. :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

really sorry to hear that mate.

you all might be interested in signing this petition.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=17713


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Really sorry to hear that mate if that was me i'd be fu**ing pissed two :banghead: :cussing: *

*Sam*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

thats crap...sorry for your loss
rip xxx


----------

